

Nokia offers Lumia to owner of the Samsung Galaxy S4 which caught on fire - gregman
http://www.thewp-hub.com/2013/12/nokia-offering-lumia-to-samsung-user.html

======
reginaldjcooper
When your company's devices are catching fire, you'd better send out
replacements for free and without terms, because if you don't someone else
will.

------
kneisley
So 6 lakh views is 600,000.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lakh](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lakh)

